# Dolcissimae Fortuna Venit Meos



## Shanfly

*Dolcissimae Fortuna Venit Meos*


Hi! I'm looking for the meaning of this sentence. Any suggestion?

Thanx


----------



## Cagey

Shanfly said:


> Hi! I'm looking for the meaning of this sentence. Any suggestion?
> 
> Thanx



Any context? 

Off hand, it doesn't seem to work grammatically, and _Dolcissimae_ may be misspelled.  Where did you come across it?


----------



## Kevin Beach

*Dolcissimae* isn't a Latin word. It looks like a misspelling for *dulcissimae.
*


----------



## Hamlet2508

Apparently, it's from Kamelot's 6th studio album *Epica,*called
Interlude I - Opiate Soul  

according to Kamelot, it is supposed to mean
Thou sweetest Fortune, come to me as I have come unto God.

which seems quite questionable at best
regards,
Hamlet
*
*


----------



## cyberpedant

Looks like it might also be from the Carmina Burana.


----------



## Kevin Beach

cyberpedant said:


> Looks like it might also be from the Carmina Burana.


I thought that at first, but I've sung that work so many times that I'm convinced the phrase doesn't appear in it.

If d_o_lcissimae should be d_u_lcissimae, then it could just about mean "The fate/fortune of the sweetest [girls] comes to my [sons]".


----------



## cyberpedant

It's been a long time since I've declined a Latin possessive, but wouldn't Meos have to be dative? Looks accusative to me.


----------



## Cagey

Here is a link to the lyrics, or someone's rendering of them.

Their version is: _Dolcissimae [Oh] Fortuna Venit Meos_.

In classical Latin, I would expect :
Dulcissima[e] Fortuna, veni ad meos.

"[O] Sweetest Fortune, come to my people." 
(_meos_ = the people associated with me: my family and close friends etc.)​As Hamlet says, this is not quite same as the translation suggested in his post #4. 

Perhaps the line would be correct in later Latin, which I don't know much about. 

(Cyperpedant, you are right to think that _meos_ is in the accusative.  Classical Latin usually expresses direction with a preposition (ad) and the accusative, not by the dative. Our frequent translation of the dative into English "to xxx" can mislead us.)


----------



## Shanfly

Interesting! I've always thought it could mean something like "Fortuna come to me", I mean, an imperative form.

So, how could you say that? "Fortuna, come to me"

Thanx again


----------



## Cagey

Shanfly said:


> Interesting! I've always thought it could mean something like "Fortuna come to me", I mean, an imperative form.
> 
> So, how could you say that? "Fortuna, come to me"
> 
> Thanx again



You might say: "_Fortuna, veni ad me._" 

Or you could use another verb and the form that the Romans used to ask deities to be present and favorable to them:"_Fortuna, mihi adsis_."  ("Fortune, may you be at my side/  favorable to me.")​


----------

